# Berkley E-Cat question



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I was looking around on the web for new rods coming out this year... and saw that the E-Cat is coming back, but only through catfishconnection.com... When I read up on the specs of the rod it says all eyes are stainless steel with titanium oxide inserts and the tip eyelet is solid chromed stainless steel... will using braided line such as powerpro or suffix braid hurt these eyelets? I had a Berkley glowstick last year I had to replace the tip eyelet on due to braid damage


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have heard of braid harming the eyes of rods, but I have never had it happen before. Never had a problem with braid on St. Croix Rods or any of the Bass Pro Shop rods I have owned.

Did it cut into the eyelets?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

fishdealer04 said:


> Did it cut into the eyelets?


On the Berkley glow stick rod I had it almost completely cut through the tip eyelet.. and it was a stainless steel eye I believe... and Ive also had a few other rods without ceramic or other inserts be worn down/damaged by braided line


----------



## Snobal (Jul 26, 2005)

I would think the titanium inserts would hold up fine. Couldn't tell you about the tip though since you mentioned cutting up a stainless guide already. If your catching enough cats to cut a tip guide in half, I would not be complaining about having to replace it!! Catch less fish and they will last forever.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

I also ruined the tip on the glowstick due to using braided, but when mine wore down it looked bronze inside of it, I could be wrong but I dont think it was made of stainless, I went over to the ugly stick catfish models and havent had the least bit of wear on the tip and it has an insert? For the price of that rod Id think they would make it quality. I just wish they made a spinning version of that E-cat.


----------

